# WANTED: Timeshare rental in Southern California for the last week of July 2021



## valzay (Jul 15, 2021)

Week rental starting 7/24, 7/25 or 7/23.
Thank you very much.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 15, 2021)

For how many people?


----------



## valzay (Jul 15, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> For how many people?


4 people


----------



## Ch73 (Jul 15, 2021)

I might be able to get you 5nights at plaza resort and spa in Palm Springs 1 bedroom.


----------



## Ch73 (Jul 15, 2021)

Time frame 7/25 through 29


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## jules54 (Jul 15, 2021)

Palm Springs is muey hot right now.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Luanne (Jul 15, 2021)

Palm Springs during the summer...............no way!


----------



## Ch73 (Jul 15, 2021)

Its SoCal


----------



## Luanne (Jul 15, 2021)

Ch73 said:


> Its SoCal


Yes, but.
I grew up in Southern California.  I wouldn't go to Palm Springs during the summer.


----------



## SHG (Jul 15, 2021)

Wow. I just turned in a reservation at Riviera Beach and Spa in Capistrano/Dana Point just a few hours ago.  It had a 7/30 check in....  You must not be reading the rental ads here on TUG?


----------



## valzay (Jul 15, 2021)

SHG said:


> Wow. I just turned in a reservation at Riviera Beach and Spa in Capistrano/Dana Point just a few hours ago.  It had a 7/30 check in....  You must not be reading the rental ads here on TUG?


I clearly stated check in dates in the post. 7/30 is outside of the range.


----------



## valzay (Jul 15, 2021)

Ch73 said:


> Its SoCal


I may consider Palm Springs only for upscale resorts (like Marriott etc.) - it is really too hot in there now.


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 15, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> View attachment 37559


That's a cool summer day in the desert.


----------



## valzay (Jul 21, 2021)

valzay said:


> Week rental starting 7/24, 7/25 or 7/23.
> Thank you very much.


no longer needed - booked hotel


----------



## Luanne (Jul 21, 2021)

valzay said:


> no longer needed - booked hotel


Out of curiosity, where?


----------



## valzay (Jul 22, 2021)

Luanne said:


> Out of curiosity, where?


San Diego, CA


----------

